# Originality



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Just something I've been pondering a lot recently. One thing a lot of our chefs at JWU tell us is that we have to be original. When graduation comes, we have to have some quality or talent that sets us apart from everyone else that companies have the opportunity to hire. My question is HOW IS THE WORLD IS THAT POSSIBLE? 
   
Whew. I'm okay, really.
But really, what exactly does this mean? How can i be original in a crowd of thousands of people who have all been taught the same things? Or is this something I have to figure out for myself?


----------



## eurochef (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, you might all have been taught the same things, but everyone will have their own interpretation of what they have learnt. I think that initiative and eye for detail is very important. For example their are many ways you can make a mirepoix, but some chefs peel the carrots and some chefs don't. I think to get the purest flavours for this is to peel the carrots. Or everyone will have been taught how to make a certain recipes, but some people shy away from making it again because they are not sure if they are doing it right for the chef they are working for. If you would just get on with it and make the recipe, it will be appreciated and if it wasn't completely right, the chef will tell you why and then next time you think about that and do it different. 
Just be yourself and show them that you are doing the job for the love of food and not just for the money. If the passion is there, you have nothing to worry about in my opinion!
Good Luck!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Originality can also mean that you see connections that other people don't, and can explain them. Why is there _blanquette de veau_, but not _de boeuf_? What do tomatoes, eggplants, and potatoes have in common? That sort of understanding sets you apart. As long as they are grounded in good practice, your unique views of ingredients and techniques demonstrate your originality of thinking. If all you can do is repeat what you learned by rote, the same as so many others, you don't have it. If you can bring your THINKING into play, the sky's the limit!

(If you want MY answers to those two questions, PM me.  )


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What Suzanne said. You have to be a unique person, which you are already. You type and spell very well which is more than I can say for most people out there 

What you're taught doesn't change who you are.

Kuan


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks =) When I sent a private message to Suzanne, I asked her if being articulate gave me a leg up


----------

